# Sproket is here!



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

Despite all the horror stories some of you bestowed on me. Sprocket arrived safe and sound. Wagging his little curly tale and giving me kisses right out of the crate. He ate and drank water and showed no signs of stress or hypoglycemia. He is so cute and lovable. Just wants to be on my arm or lap. It's funny because I cant tell when he goes potty since I am used to large breed dogs. You can really tell when they go. As for my other dogs. I introduced him to my oldest and he was great. I will work on the youngest lab tomorrow. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad he's home - enjoy him.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

glad sprocket is home! can't wait to see pics


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY!!!







Carmen I am so happy that everything turned out well!! I can't wait to see pictures of all your furkids together!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Carmen, I'm glad everything turned out with little Sproket. You are going to LOVE HIM! Take lots of pictures!

Andrea


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!!! I'm so glad everything went well















I cannot wait to see photos!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

So glad he's home safely, and was happy and kissing you right away!!!! Sprout was that way too -- right into my arms and ready to snuggle and smooch. These sweet babies travel just fine!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, congrats!!







i'm so happy he arrived safe and sound, i knew he would!









remember, pics as soon as you can...


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm happy he's home














can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't wait for the pics -- so glad he got there and is safe.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Ah, safe and sound.









Enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww







yay, so glad he got there safely. Cant wait to see pics of the little guy.

Whoo only 6 days til my little Murphy comes.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, that's a cute name. so close to Sparkey







I like it. I'm also very happy that you are together now







I can't wait for picture of all the fluffbutts together


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOD NEWS - my babies all fly . KISS SLEEP GOODBYE -lol . Sproket is a DARLING . Sarah


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Im so glad he arrived safe!








I was watching the weather and kept trying to remember what day he was flying.
The memorial storms have arrived and Im so glad he is safe in ur arms.
Such a cutie!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay!!! Congratulations to you and to Sprocket!!! 

Josie says: Um...mom, I distinctly remember wishing for a baby brother or sister on my birthday, six months ago!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Yipeeee!!!







I'm glad Sprocket if finally home!!! Enjoy him and take lots of pictures! Let the spoiling begin!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa Sprocket made it to mommy in Miami. See I told you he should be fine. I am so glad that everything went well for him and he is fitting in at home good. Have fun and we can't wait for pictures...*


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Im so glad he arrived safe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there was a storm in Tx where he had a stop over. Continental called me and told me that they would send him in the morning...So, I freaked out of course. They assured me that they would feed, water, walk, and check for hypoglycemia. The next morning he arrived happy as a clam. I think the rest between flights was a good thing rather than going from one plane to the next. He has adjusted so well but believe it or not, does better out of the crate. I fixed up a guest bathroom with all his stuff and a fluffy bed. He is litter trained so I put that in there too. This morning, I took him for a walk with my lab Bruno and my little daughter Cassie. They all did beautifully. He is such a good puppy.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Not to add additional worries, but please be careful about walking him. He is only 3 months old right? Has he had all of his shots? If so it's fine, but if not, he is little and his immune system isn't built up enough and is suseptable to all different kinds of diseases ..big one to watch out for is Parvo.

Enjoy Sproket!
Andrea


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Not to add additional worries, but please be careful about walking him. He is only 3 months old right? Has he had all of his shots? If so it's fine, but if not, he is little and his immune system isn't built up enough and is suseptable to all different kinds of diseases ..big one to watch out for is Parvo.
> 
> Enjoy Sproket!
> Andrea[/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">
*Very good point Andrea. I was thinking the same exact thing. I hope at 3 months he has not had all of his shots.......*</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

So glad that Sproket arrived safe and sound! PHOTOS, we want photos please.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Not to add additional worries, but please be careful about walking him. He is only 3 months old right? Has he had all of his shots? If so it's fine, but if not, he is little and his immune system isn't built up enough and is suseptable to all different kinds of diseases ..big one to watch out for is Parvo.
> 
> Enjoy Sproket!
> Andrea[/B]


Just let me enjoy the moment please! I know that is difficult for some of you. I have had dogs all my life and have rescued many too. I am a research buff and have 10 books on Maltese at this point, not to mention speaking with vets and breeders. He has all his shots and has had an A+ checkup. I walk him and watch him very closely and when he looks a little tired, I pick him up the rest of the way. He loves it. By the way, he is almost 4 months. 
Thanks for all the congrats from the ladies who did so, I appreciate it! Here is a picture of my new baby.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations on Sprocket's safe arrival, he is adorable







I am so pleased his journey was a safe one and he did so well


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

So Mr. Sprocket is ready to go!!!! Let the playdates begin.....I have another Miamian on SM up by the zoo that would join us too!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

So glad he's home safely. Looks like he is settling in quite well. He is a little doll.


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> So Mr. Sprocket is ready to go!!!! Let the playdates begin.....I have another Miamian on SM up by the zoo that would join us too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be so cute to see 4 of them running all over the place. Will we get together at your house or hers?? I have my other two labs so it may not be a good idea to have the play date here.







Yes, girls! I have a toddler too....bring it on







No, she is not a carnivorous baby, just a sweet, gentle little child. She loves Sprocket.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=383504
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the point andrea brought up is a very valid one. she was only looking out for your baby's welfare. 
if you recall, she's one of the people who supported your decision of a non direct flight. 

mini came from a well respected breeder, and she did not have all her shots until after she was 4 months old. she did not set FOOT outside until 2 weeks after her final set of shots. the illnesses these dogs can contract are devastating. especially for these little ones. i had a dog who had parvo and lived, and i would not wish that on anybody. she was so sick and besides dropping a pretty penny on new years eve for an emergency vet visit which lasted for days, i had to stay up with her night and day watching her in such agony, force feeding her pedialyte, just hoping she wouldn’t die and prayed she would eat and drink again on her own. it was no fun for either of us.

so, before you go jumping on people who are looking out for you... maybe you should heed the information that is being offered. this isn't our first time at the rodeo.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OH you know what, whatever! I said ENJOY SPROKET. I was just telling you things to watch out for so if he didn't have his shots, you wouldn't sit here sobbing on the board about how you didn't know and you and your little girl were devistated. Sorry I said anything to you at all. I forgot how you were. If you remember, I was one of the ones who actually stuck up for you about the plane ride. Sheesh. Really, try to be more of an adult. You have to be able to take pointers. If you can't, then you really shouldn't come to this board. That is what this is all about. Enjoy your dog I pray he is okay under your care since you know EVERYTHING i'm sure he will be.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> OH you know what, whatever! I said ENJOY SPROKET. I was just telling you things to watch out for so if he didn't have his shots, you wouldn't sit here sobbing on the board about how you didn't know and you and your little girl were devistated. Sorry I said anything to you at all. I forgot how you were. If you remember, I was one of the ones who actually stuck up for you about the plane ride. Sheesh. Really, try to be more of an adult. You have to be able to take pointers. If you can't, then you really shouldn't come to this board. That is what this is all about. Enjoy your dog I pray he is okay under your care since you know EVERYTHING i'm sure he will be.[/B]










You said the right thing...







And not only was it the truth you were also being alot nicer than I would be..





























Andrea



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=383730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know what Carrie, I love your honesty and the fact your always willing to get in there and help.
People take that for granted.... 
I for one appreciate your experiences..
Andrea


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Carrie, thank you! I didn't even see your response. I was so in dumbfounded by her response! You and I are a lot alike it seems!

Andrea, LOL..I am generally a nice person, but do have a breaking point.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carmen, if you are the research buff you claim to be, please research rabies laws in Florida and Oklahoma. You will see that both are four month states so your puppy still needs his rabies shot.

Also, research vaccination schedules. You will see that the final parvo/distemper combination isn't given until four months. Sprocket will still need that last shot, plus to wait another two weeks for full immunity.

On your breeder's website she states that her puppies are current on their shots. That doesn't mean that their shots are completed, just that they have been given on schedule. Perhaps you misunderstood?

No one is trying to steal your moment. We are only trying to save you heartache.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*And like I said in a previous post congratulations on Sprocket. Relax and enjoy him. I know I would never want to hurt your feelings or make you feel inadequate. But I do care about the baby and will always give my advise or opinion. *  </span>


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> *And like I said in a previous post congratulations on Sprocket. Relax and enjoy him. I know I would never want to hurt your feelings or make you feel inadequate. But I do care about the baby and will always give my advise or opinion. *  </span> [/B]


I'm sorry, but I think this vaccination schedule is way too much. I would definately look into a more updated one.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I give my pups 4 rounds of shots..that does sound like too many personally to me.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*I agree I copied that off of the Maltese Only Website. Here is the schedule that I use for my babies.....

7 Weeks: Parvo
9 weeks: 5-Way
13 weeks: 5-Way
16 weeks: Rabies


Sorry about the mistake there. I thought it looked funny, but did not even pay attention....I guess I learned my lesson the hard way.*


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> *I agree I copied that off of the Maltese Only Website. Here is the schedule that I use for my babies.....
> 
> 7 Weeks: Parvo
> 9 weeks: 5-Way
> ...


What do you mean about learning your lesson the hard way? Mistakes happen, really no big deal.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> QUOTE(Suzy's Mom @ May 28 2007, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=383807


<div class='quotemain'>
<span style="color:#663366">
*I meant to check my sources before I do something and to make sure that I read it closely..That is all. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I appreciate it very much. The last thing that I would want to do is put the wrong information on the board and a baby be harmed because of me. That is why I went in and erased the information out of my post. We are all in the same shoes with wanting all of the babies involved to be healthy. And I would not ever forgive myself if one was to become harmed because of something that I did by not checking my source.







And like I said thank you for bringing it to my attention.







* </span>


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> QUOTE(PRECIOUS PAWS @ May 28 2007, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=383809


<div class='quotemain'>


> <span style="color:#663366">
> *I meant to check my sources before I do something and to make sure that I read it closely..That is all. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I appreciate it very much. The last thing that I would want to do is put the wrong information on the board and a baby be harmed because of me. That is why I went in and erased the information out of my post. We are all in the same shoes with wanting all of the babies involved to be healthy. And I would not ever forgive myself if one was to become harmed because of something that I did by not checking my source.
> 
> 
> ...



Your welcome. I would take it off my post, but I can't because I don't have the upgraded membership.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> QUOTE(Suzy's Mom @ May 28 2007, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=383815


<div class='quotemain'>


> QUOTE(Suzy's Mom @ May 28 2007, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=383807


<div class='quotemain'>
<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">
*That is fine maybe if they see all of mine and your post and realise that I made a boo boo. *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I respect Dr. Jean Dodds and would follow her vaccination protocol if I had a puppy.

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Carrie, thank you! I didn't even see your response. I was so in dumbfounded by her response! You and I are a lot alike it seems!
> 
> Andrea, LOL..I am generally a nice person, but do have a breaking point.[/B]


You all have an anger problem...get help!!! Stop being such snobs. There are people who just want to share a good moment not hear how horrible the experience can be. Just relax and stop being so grumpy and know it alls. Get over yourselves, you are not professionals and you probably dont know half of what you are talking about.







You guys love to cause conflict.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

...


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I for one am happy to have "anger problem know-it-alls" on this board





















I can't tell you how often these "know-it-alls" have helped me and so many others on this board. These know-it-alls actually know a few things, have been around the maltese world quite a while. They are actually trying to help, believe it or not. I will end this here, I keep deleting things I probably shouldn't say...!! 

Enjoy your puppy, the people on this board have your pup's best interest at heart









Diane and Pompom


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=383757
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding right now? LOL. You're right, they are not pro's and if you think so low of their opinions, why come on this board? Next week you'll be here asking for advice on his behavior or health and why would you ask for such things from some people over the net who aren't professionals?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=383757
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL OOOOH kay! Joe thread close? I think this is rediculous and I for one am done with responding to you. I am a breeder myself and a professional? I like to think pretty close. AND on top of that, let me tell you I can never learn too much or get enough information. I am by no means a know at all. You however, seem to be a bit of a wack a doo to say the least. This isn't worth the attention it's getting. Thanks to all who tried to help like I did..but it isn't worth it. I just don't understand why she comes on here. This is a wonderful board full of useful information. Nobody needs to be attacked for trying to help. Let's pay it no further attention. You can lead a horse to water......................


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

...

i find this forum to have some of the friendliest people!









I dont think it is fair for someone to take offense at another person trying to help out. They are only looking out for the puppy. 

Just be happy that they care as much to give advice!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> You all have an anger problem...get help!!! Stop being such snobs. There are people who just want to share a good moment not hear how horrible the experience can be. Just relax and stop being so grumpy and know it alls. Get over yourselves, you are not professionals and you probably dont know half of what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you dont want opinions or replies to your posts from a wide range of knowledge and experiences, dont post in forums, everyone was congratulating you and offering sound advice and was very nice about it, you didnt receive it with an open mind


thread closed



> *Just be happy that they care as much to give advice!*[/B]


----------

